# Timeshares in or near Toronto



## vkhome (Apr 21, 2010)

The closest RCI timeshare to Toronto, Canada I can find is 90 minutes away.
Are there any closer to the city limits?


----------



## BevL (Apr 22, 2010)

A quick search on the Canada board brings up this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110089&highlight=Toronto

Bev


----------



## vkhome (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.  I was afraid a TS would not be a Toronto option.  Oh well.


----------



## pwrshift (May 11, 2010)

Generally there aren't many big cities that have timeshares right downtown but you might consider hotels like marriott's Residence Inn which have kitchens, etc., and free breakfast.

Brian


----------



## a1000monkeys (May 13, 2010)

I don't know of any timeshares in Toronto but I wholeheartedly recommend the Hotel St.Germaine in Toronto.  I stayed there a few years ago and it was one of the nicest and surprisingly affordable hotels I have been to.


----------

